

Idea: The super simple real-time dashboard. - ggttaa

We all know Geckoboard, Leftronics, Ducksboard, etc. All these dashboards are quite complex. They are designed to contain multiple widgets on one screen. I am thinking about creating simpler dashboard, containing only 1-3 the most important widgets on dashboard screen. It would be much easier and faster to set up such simple dashboard. You wouldn't need to add many widgets to fill all the dashboard screen like in the previous mentioned solutions. You would choose only 1-3 the most important metrics (eg: visits, revenue, sales, etc.). What do you think about this idea? Would you be willing to pay a small annual fee ($10) for such a service?
======
threeseed
Also add StatsMix, Librato, PirateMetrics and Startup Compass to the
competitors list.

I am not your target market but good luck regardless.

